# Looking for a training partner :)



## Eskyocha (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello,

I recently moved to Las Vegas, NV and am* looking for a training/sparring partner*. 

I'm *not* looking for someone who is not out for blood nor someone who needs something to prove. Rather, I'm looking for someone who is interested in some contact sparring from which I can learn or teach. Either (or both) is great! I welcome someone with a different style as well (e.g. wing chun, taekwondo, bjj, kali, kung fu variant, etc.)!!

I have 2 pairs of gloves, and one pair of shin pads (if we decide to use them). I also have focus mitts with mitt gloves, a wheel, and a jump rope if we'd like to train together. if you need some wraps, I think I have a pair lying around.

*Location*: Las Vegas, NV
*My training*: boxing, muay thai, mma (I began with the first two before moving to mma. Would love to do groundwork, but I don't have a proper spot to do it :/)

Hope to hear from you soon!

- Esky


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 18, 2016)

Are you looking just for a partner, or are you also interested in training at a school? If you're interested in going to a school as well, @Brian R. VanCise teaches in that area.


----------



## Eskyocha (Sep 18, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Are you looking just for a partner, or are you also interested in training at a school? If you're interested in going to a school as well, @Brian R. VanCise teaches in that area.



Sorry, but my finances are quite strained at the moment and thus cannot commit to a school. Unless there is some special set up where I could spar/train there like once a week. If not, no worries


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 18, 2016)

Eskyocha said:


> Sorry, but my finances are quite strained at the moment and thus cannot commit to a school. Unless there is some special set up where I could spar/train there like once a week. If not, no worries


I would suggest PM'ing him, as I don't know if he will see this. No clue if he can offer you any special set up, or knows anyone in the area you could spar/train with, but asking him would be the best bet.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2016)

Eskyocha, give me a pm and I will see if I can help you out.  Even if our Training Hall or private lessons is not what you are looking for I may be able to direct you to the right place and or person to get a work out in!


----------

